# Brittany's Pet Blog :)



## Brittany85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I'm fairly new here and decided to start a blog. I was introduced to this forum by Erin/plasticbunny. We met at the pet store she works at and I frequently visit ha!

I'm 21 and live in Ottawa, Canada. I have had rabbits since I was 3 and have almost always had at least 1 my whole life. (If not many more than 1!) Also I have bred rabbits for many years and I count each and every one of those babies as mine as well 

In total I have 2 dogs(Chloe the Shih Tzu and Bella the Golden Retriever), 2 rabbits (Freddie the Fuzzy Lop and Lila the Holland) and 2 cats (Lola & Sadie) but only 1 dog and 1 rabbit live with me. The others are family pets and live with my parents in the country 


So that's my intro and I hope you enjoy my blog!


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay Brittany! I'm so glad you started a blog! And yay my internet's working!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Brittany! I'm new here too! Welcome to the forum. I would love to see pics of your fur-kids!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

#1: My First Bunnies 1994-2000

As I said before I have had bunnies for as long as I can remember. My mom had bunnies as a child as my grandfather raised them so I guess you could say it runs in the family. 
The first bunny I can remember is Brownie. I know she wasn't my very first but she is the one I remember the most when I was very young.






I got Brownie when I was around 5. This picture is when I first got to hold her. We got her from my Aunt and Uncle who raised bunnies back then. I remember we went there to visit and I got to hold her for the first time but my parents told me that I wouldn't get to take her home until she was 8 weeks old. I remember being so upset to have to leave her! My brother also got a rabbit, his was named 'Littlefoot' after Land Before Time movies! This is the only picture I have though. Littlefoot was supposed to be female but turned out to be male and we got a surprise litter that year. Unfortunately all the babies died and I remember crying so much because I wished for baby bunnies all the time. That is all I really remember about Brownie. She wasn't a very friendly bunny. She was a dwarf mix with who knows what.

I had a few other bunnies from the time I was 4 until I was around 11 when I started really getting into raising them. They were all dwarf mixes except Freckles. Their names were Thumper, Snowflake, Cottonball, Sarah, Freckles and Jasper. Here are the pictures I have of some of them. 

This is Sarah.





This is Thumper.






And this was our first lop, Freckles. The picture looks a bit sad lol! I promise he wasn't neglected he got a lot of run around time. 





All of our bunnies were kept outside in cages when I was young. I only ever had 1 at a time and I remember loving them so much!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

#2: My First Journey into Breeding


So I first started raising rabbits when I was 11. It all started with 1 rabbit, Pearl.

Pearl
When I was 10 we got my rabbit Pearl. I don't have any pictures of her as this was before the time of digital cameras (but almost there, year 2000) and I couldn't find any in the photo albums to scan. But she was a Black Otter Netherland Dwarf. She had some white markings so I assume she was a sport. We got her after my rabbit Jasper was killed when a neighbor dog got into his hutch  
My parents felt so bad and we drove around for hours to farms in the country asking if they had any rabbits. Finally we came to a show breeder who had some bunnies! She had a new litter of babies and an older 6 month old bunny available. I looked at the little babies and then saw the older bunny. I fell in love with her and decided to get her right there. We brought her home and set her up in the garage this time to make sure she was safe. (We didn't park any cars in it). I named her Pearl because she had a white circle on her forehead. We moved to the country a year later when I was 11 and Pearl was able to get a hutch outside then. We made it raised off the ground about 3 feet and it had a tin roof it was awesome 

I loved her so much, she was super friendly and I would sit and watch her all the time. When she was older I asked my parents if we could breed her with another Dwarf rabbit. My mom's boss Deanne raised dwarfs so we drove over and bred her to their Chestnut Netherland named Cookie. And on that visit comes the story of Butterscotch...

Butterscotch
When visiting the farm to breed Pearl Deanne was showing us the other rabbits. She had Dwarf rabbits and New Zealands that they raised for meat. (  )
She was showing us the New Zealands and I was drawn to an orange and white bunny. I stood and watched him for a bit and she could tell I loved him. She asked if I wanted him and of course I said yes! She said I could have him for free in exchange for a baby from Pearl's litter! SO that is how I saved Butterscotch from being dinner.


First Litter

So 30 days later after much anticipation Pearl gave birth to 6 little babies! We were so lucky as they were all super healthy and had no issues with feeding or anything. There was 2 black, 3 chestnut and 1 blue.









We kept all but 2 Chestnuts, Muffin and Chip. They went to my cousin and my friend. 
The remaining Chestnut was named Fudgie and he was my brother's.
I chose the black female and named her Oreo. She has a Sport as well and had the same white paw and white forehead marking as Pearl. 
The other 2 were Midnight and Misty and they were supposed to be sold but we ended up keeping them so they were I guess shared family bunnies. Midnight was a huge black male and Misty a blue female. My dad used to call Midnight a Groundhog because when he reached in to count the babies Midnight was huge and chunky compared to his siblings. 

Here is my little Oreo:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to RO and great pictures! It's fun to see animals from when you were a kid


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

#3 Breeding Purebred Rabbits

So we added a few more bunnies to the crew with Butterscotch, Pearl and her babies and had some more litters of dwarf bunnies. We got 2 Holland Lops, Missy and Floyd who made me fall in love with Lops! It was a lot of fun but it got to be a lot of work and I was getting to that age where I was getting busy with friends and school. So when I was 13 and a family offered to give all the bunnies a great home at a farm near to my house I agreed. They had a huge barn where the buns stayed and a run outside the barn where they could run. I still miss those bunnies even though I am sure they are long gone now they will always have a special place in my heart. 

When I was 18 I decided I really wanted to get into raising purebred rabbits that were of nice quality. I had been searching online and was inspired by these breeders who showed these gorgeous little bunnies and had beautiful litters. I remembered how much I had loved Missy and Floyd I decided to get into Hollands. And there it all started!
I have had 3 gorgeous litters so far and hope to have another this year. I don't breed often because I like to be sure the babies are socialized well and I have the time to do this. I have only shown once but I got 2nd place with my Fuzzy Lop, Lizzie (who passed last year sadly) at an ARBA show 2 years ago so that was fun!

So I have had many many rabbits but now it is down to just one breeding pair: Freddie and Lila. I hope they will make some nice babies and I look forward to posting pictures


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 15, 2011)

Your kiddie pictures look just like you, lol!

So glad to see your buns from the past that I've heard so much about. Love them!


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 15, 2011)

EEK, Freddie and Lila are so precious. Maybe I will take a baby after all... :whistling We'll see!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Erin!!  

If you don't have a bun by the time they are born I don't think you will be able to resist ha!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those pictures were pretty bad I changed them, what do you think of Freddie's fashion? We need to get Gus an outfit ha!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 16, 2011)

#4 Current Non-Rabbit Pets

So other than the bunnies I have my dog Chloe who is my world. And I have 2 little Syrian Hamsters. 
At my parents' house we have 2 cats and another dog, Bella. They are family pets but I love and miss them a lot.

So to start with Chloe...This will probably be long for non-dog lovers ha!






This picture is Chloe at 8 weeks. She is going to be 3 years old September 2nd!

So when I was 18 I decided I really wanted a small dog. My family had always had large Retriever type dogs and I longed for a little dog to bring everywhere with me and that just only mine. Around January '08 was when I first started bringing it up to my parents (I lived at home then). The first answer was a definite NO. My mom is a neat freak and was not up for a little puppy in the house. I didn't give up though and I kept bringing it up, convincing and even begging my parents. First I wanted a Pomeranian but because my dad is allergic I started leaning more towards Shih Tzu. So after about 9 months of begging I found an ad for Shih Tzu puppies and my parents finally agreed! 
We went to see the pups and I fell in love with this little blonde puppy with big brown eyes. She jumped right in my lap and I knew she was mine!
This may sound corny but Chloe is one of the best things that's ever happened to me. She makes me so happy and I love her more than anything in the world. We have a really close bond 
So almost 3 years later and we have been through a lot together. Graduating highschool, Moving out of my parents' house, going to college and graduating and now living alone in an apartment!
Here are some pics!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 16, 2011)

Awwwww! I love Chloe's pics! She's adorable!! <3


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks  She's my baby. She loves people so much if you met her she would probably go crazy trying to kiss you ha!


----------



## redjess (Aug 16, 2011)

*gemgnir wrote: *


> Awwwww! I love Chloe's pics! She's adorable!! <3



You are just thinking of all the hair styles you could do to Chloe, just like your bunny. :biggrin2:

Brittany, Welcome!! I am super new to rabbits and this site. Your animals are adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks redjess!
I do Chloe's hair every day so cute eh haha!


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah, she so much cuter on my big screen than on your phone, lol :biggrin:

Post the "Ol' Lady" pic!


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha she is even cuter in person you will have to meet her some time! 
OH ya hahah that was hilarious, they should all go to Tim Hortons in the mall like the rest of the old ladies around here! I'll have to download it onto my computer!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

redjess wrote:


> *gemgnir wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awwwww! I love Chloe's pics! She's adorable!! <3
> ...



*rubs hands together*...... I would never be thinking of such things....:biggrin:


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 17, 2011)

#4 Continued...

Jazzy...and Bella.

So in 2001 my family and I moved to the country as I said in the other post. My little brother and I were promised a Golden Retriever puppy and in Spring 2001 we got our dog, Jasmine "Jazzy" at 8 weeks old. She was such a great dog, very loyal and loving. She guarded the bunnies and was a mother to the cats. When we got Chloe she was 8 and was so great. She tolerated all of the little brats antics and was overall a great dog. We basically grew up together. In 2010 on March 6th my mom came to my house in the morning unexpected. She told me Jazzy had gotten really sick the night before and died on the way to the vet in the morning. It is still a mystery what happened although the vet thinks either lymphoma or liver cancer. They said there was nothing we could have done. It was the first dog I had ever had die and it was really hard. We had a funeral and it was the first time I saw my dad cry. 






Jasmine 2001-2010


It was a very hard time but we decided that Jazzy would have wanted us to be happy and we decided to get another dog. A few months later my parents called me and said we were going to look at some Golden Retriever pups. We went out and fell in love with a pup we later named Bella. She was smaller than Chloe! She is now 18 months and a crazy nut but I love her. It is hard to go from a relaxed older dog to a hyper young pup but she is so cute and happy!

So here is Bella:


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 25, 2011)

UPDATE!
So I officially have a breeding trio and I am excited to get back into Holland Lops!
Lila and Freddie were bred September 14th so I should be getting babies in 3 weeks if all goes well.
I picked up a new bunny, a Frosted Pearl Holland Lop, yesterday and I will be breeding her with Freddie after Lila's babies are weaned. 

Here is the new doe:


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 25, 2011)

So I may be getting another doe! My friend I met up with at the rabbit show yesterday is selling one of her does. If all goes well I will be getting her next weekend!
Here she is:


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 10, 2011)

UPDATE - OCTOBER 10th, 2011

I now have 4 rabbits. Freddie, Lila-Orange Holland Lop, Lexi-Frosted Pearl Holland Lop AND now Ella-Sable Marten Holland Lop.
Freddie is a happy boy lol! All are purebred, tattoed and pedigreed. 
I have my new site up and running: http://urban-paws.webs.com/

Lila is due to have her very first litter any day now! Ella is due in 3 weeks. Lexi will be bred in January.

I will update when the babies arrive!! I can see them moving in her stomach and she has began to nest.


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lila's Babies

I am going to be posting pictures daily of Lila & Freddie's first litter. 

1 DAY OLD


----------



## plasticbunny (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh! They're so precious Brittany!!!


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 17, 2011)

You will see them soon Erinnnn!!
And you are getting one. Even if I have to sneak it in your purse


----------



## plasticbunny (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol! Awe, the broken orange reminds me of my first bun *sniff*


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww BunBun  You are getting her/him and Rob is going to love it LOL!


***So I'm not going to post pictures here daily, too much work! If anybody wants to see the babies grow check out my website, I'm going to post pictures once a day there!
http://urban-paws.webs.com/ ***


----------



## Brittany85 (Oct 20, 2011)

4 Days Old


----------

